

A New Side Project - Send2Cloud - jeffjia
http://jeffjia.github.com/Send2Cloud/

======
jakedahn
I would recommend that you rethink/refactor your authentication choices.

From a usability perspective it is kind of a pain to be required to login with
two separate accounts to use a service.

I recommend that instead of using google accounts at all, you just use the
oauth authentication api from DropBox:
[https://www.dropbox.com/developers/start/authentication#pyth...](https://www.dropbox.com/developers/start/authentication#python)

You should be able to achieve the same thing you're doing now with
google+dropbox with just dropbox.

~~~
jeffjia
Thanks, jakedahn. I really appreciate your suggestion. I would try only using
Dropbox for authentication in the next version.

